# How far would you go??



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi

I'm interested in people's perception of how far to travel for basically one Full day's camp.

Right, you leave work on a Friday afternoon,you travel to your destination arrive friday evening, you have a full day saturday & then sunday you drive home ready for work on monday.

What distance would be your limit ??

Feel free to answer


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Just discussed this, and we decided about 50 miles....and make sure you arrive on site before 8pm, or there'll be trouble :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Phil

Well, speaking as a retiree :wink: ...

We used to do the 'out Friday, back Sunday' thing in the olden days when we were working, and it was a problem where we were (East London) finding somewhere that wouldn't lead to being stuck in the queue at the Dartford crossing for 2 hours, but was away from the urban sprawl of London.

I think our limit was around 70 miles or so. We've done Brighton a couple of times, and the AA reckons that's 77 miles. We did where we live now, and that's about 72 miles.

Having said that, we have done the Shepton Mallet show for the weekend, and that's 162 miles. The distance was far outweighed by the warmth of the welcome from LadyJ on a dark and cold September evening :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

We would normally look to a max of 2 hours if finishing at 5pm for a normal weekend trip away. This comfortably gets us in to Cumbria, N.Yorks or Northumbria, so no need to go any further  (80 - 100 miles)

Recently did 4 hours to get to a weekend family wedding, but finished work a bit earlier so as not to arrive on site too late.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> The distance was far outweighed by the warmth of the welcome from LadyJ on a dark and cold September evening :wink:
> Gerald


 8O I'll have a pint of what your on Gerald :lol: :lol:

Only joking Jacquie 8O


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Once 550 miles round trip :shock: but we had intended to stay for two nights and I left work at lunchtime.  

Normally no more than two hours driving which made a practical limit of 70-80 miles. From Salisbury this meant we just crept into Devon Shropshire Buckinghamshire or Kent occasionally.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"the warmth of the welcome from LadyJ on a dark and cold September evening "
The extent to which some will go to get a preferred pitch .... 

Yes, 2 hours limit, but 90 mins preferred. The trouble is the uncertainty in the south over the distance you can reliably travel at those times.

I'm increasingly of the view that either you give in, and are forced to take a day's leave to avoid traffic hell, a pokey pitch, and maybe a CC lockout, OR:

counter intuitively, leave mid-morning Saturday after a hearty home breakfast, and return AFTER the traffic hell dies down on Sunday evening. If you plan this properly, you end up with paying just a night's site fees, enjoy dining out for two evenings (no alcohol for driver the second...), and have two long doses of outdoorsy things Saturday afternoon/ evening and Sunday afternoon/ evening after a lie-in, leisurely brekky, papers Sunday morning before breaking camp.

This gives you a cheap, hassle-free weekend that just SEEMS long. Result! 

Dave


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

we are going to Cromer weekend after next, for us that's 188 miles in each direction. admittedly we are going for three nights/two days, but have in the past gone from home on friday night and come home again sunday. 

have done london a couple of times for the weekend also leaving after work on friday home sunday. 

I am young so am happy to do the driving, in years to come i too may not wish to venture off the page in the map book when it comes to one day away


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

About an hour I would say, but then my perception of distances and indeed hours sometimes do not quite correspond


----------



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

When we lived in Essex, we used to go to Broadstairs, not sure onth emileage but the travelleing time was anything twixt 1 1/2 hrs - 4hrs dependant on state of traffic. And Dorset was acceptable. Now we live in Dorset I guess 10 miles at the most :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

2 hours max for us. We usually keep to 25 to 100 miles.


Richard...


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm in Central London, so distances and time are quite uncorrelated. 

Have left at 6pm on a Friday and in order to get to a site by 7.30pm in time for dinner, means travelling about 25 miles! 

It takes 45-60 minutes to reach the M25!


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Based on the Wirral, we depart Saturday morning and in two hours can either be in the Lake District, Yorkshire Dales, Peak District, Snowdonia in two hours, and sometimes a bit if we ignore motorways.

Three hours is our limit unless there is a specific need.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

hi.

before we fulltimed we did a round trip to milford haven from ramsgate to see anns brother in a w/e. 682 miles and 2 nights camping. Never again. Rain all w/end.


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi

Just come back from Skegness on one of those Friday to Sunday jaunts.

It`s about 75 miles from were we are in Norfolk, it`s one of our regular bolt holes.

On average upto 2 hrs drive time or 100 mls depending on traffic is our prefrence for short weekends.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We drove about 180 miles to our first ever wildcamp, then drove back the following afternoon. It was madness, yet didn't feel like it at the time. We often drive 130 miles for two or three nights. We live on the east coast and really feel that our spirits belong on the West coast, so we just go, trying to leave a bit early if possible, or if going in the morning, aiming to be on the road before 7.30.

We always feel that being away even for one night, feels like a lot longer, because you are not travelling to a hotel, booking in, faffing in and out, but instead parked up, by the sea, enjoying every second of the break.

Ca


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

When we were working we did not like to drive more than 50 to 60 miles for a weekend.

Sooty


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Maximum is about 3 hours, leaving at around 2pm on a friday, if we were stopping off at Hatton or Stratford for the NEC the following day.

Or we have made the New Forest in about 2 ish hours when visiting friends in Hythe for the weekend. 
Sometimes we will really push the boat out and spend 15 mins driving to a great little CL in the fold of the South Downs near the river Cuckmere :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies

Now I have not added it up but a quick glance indicates a average of (about) 1 1/2 hours driving & about 80/90 miles each way for a Full days camping.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm in the camp that says no more than 2 hours for a weekend away. Otherwise it just feels like you are travelling the entire time and get there way too late on a Friday night.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Before we retired we followed our team anywhere they palyed.

So for the weekend from Ipswich it could be Plymouth, Blackpool, Hartlepol, Carlisle etc

Mileage was no limit.

Now mileage still has no limit only time does!


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

We get away about 2.30pm on a Friday (from near Portsmouth) and limit our travels to a line approx Taunton, Bristol, Glouster Birmingham, London(outside M25) Brighton. This is usually about 3 hours, but has been up to 6  

Andy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Phil,

We are in the two hour/100 mile camp too, for a weekend. If a long weekend, then maybe a bit further.

For a single night, we did about 160 miles return to Sheffield and back, but that include a day's sightseeing, a show, and an overnight stop.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Depends whether it summer or winter.

Probably two-three hours as a max but like the other poster we are quite well situated for the lakes, north wales, yorkshire dales/north yorkshire and peak district.

Being a relative newbie there are lots of places we have not been as yet and so we choose a place we want to go and then see what is there.

During the winter time we will look for places that have facilities close by (e.g. a pub with food :lol: :lol: :lol: ) and have interesting things to see and do - e.g. walks, beaches, cycle tracks, golf courses. 

We pack everything Thursday night (food, clothes, bikes, etc) finish work at 3.45pm Friday and then simply come home get changed and set off.

In a couple of weeks we are going to Ravenglass C & CC which is not a massive distance but the road after the motorway is not exactly straight and fast so we hope to beat the curfew :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Milly


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Used to try and leave by 1600 on a Friday and would drive to Weston super Mare. Depending on M5 round Bristol that could be anything between 2 and 3 hours +/- 115 miles. This was so I could go and see my son in his Residential home.
This got a bit tiresome, so now Mrs C takes the motorhome off on
a Friday afternoon to around 60 miles South, e.g. Cheltenham and I follow from work later.
Then I can use the car to drive down to Cheddar and see my son while Mrs C is free to relax, go shopping or come with me on a Saturday afternoon.
It also helps that I can get the car up the driveway to the home whereas we had to park the motorhome about a mile or so away.
Works great for us, it doesn't cost anymore as the car does twice the mpg of the motorhome. And Mrs C doesn't like the long drives.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd imagine 50 miles-ish would be about right for a short weekend like that. It's just enough to get a good row brewing :lol: 

We're off to Northumberland this weekend for 9 days but I'd imagine it will be 2 days up and 2 back from deepest darkest Exeter.

btw, as a fun weekend I did Lands End to John O'Groats and back to Lands End at Easter 15 years or so again - in the space of 32 hours on a Triumph m/cycle


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

He's only asking cos he won't get his sorry a*** to brean for the weekend!!

love you mr creek.Dennis (aged 5)


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

3 hours is about our max although Calais for a weekend destination is not occaisonally out the question. We live in the Midlands.


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

However far away the tunnel is (an hour for us), wouldn't dream of wasting my weekend in the UK.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

2hr camp for us too. This takes us to York, Lake district, west coast of wales, or lancashire. Have tried further south but find the journey back really tedious and I want to commit hari Kari by the time we get home.

It'needs must as we work.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

For one day out.


I would set off early on saturday morning and use the car.


DAve p


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

moblee said:


> 8O I'll have a pint of what your on Gerald


I know the comment was a bit tongue in cheek, but I remember our first Shepton, when we got stuck in a huge traffic jam near Stonehenge, and it was dark by the time we got to the showground.

But we found the MHF group, disturbed Jacquie's dinner, and despite not having been able to book in with MHF  Jacquie said she'd fit us in somehow.

Now we're retired, it's not so important, but when you've rushed from work, fought with traffic for hours, it's lovely to get a friendly greeting and to see a welcoming smile from an MHF marshall.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Looking good, Dave. So, the hormone treatment's working then?

Gerald


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*mileage*

Oh ek, you lot are making me feel insecure and guilty all at once. A regular weekend for us is Whitby, 160 miles each way, but we will also get to Le Crottoy for Friday and Saturday nights via Chunnel, 280 miles and 80 miles on the other side, then 360 miles home on Sunday. I suppose living in the North it a price we pay

Phil K


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: mileage*



PhilK said:


> Oh ek, you lot are making me feel insecure and guilty all at once. A regular weekend for us is Whitby, 160 miles each way, but we will also get to Le Crottoy for Friday and Saturday nights via Chunnel, 280 miles and 80 miles on the other side, then 360 miles home on Sunday. I suppose living in the North it a price we pay
> 
> Phil K


Flipping heck Phil how fast do you drive to get there before Curfew :?:


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*weekend*

Hi Mid,

We dont move too quickly but get a 11pm chunnel and to Le Crotoy about 1.30am

Last year we sailed to Santander and took four days to come back to Caen. Knocking it about with Mrs K, we reckon we will change in a few years when we have more time but as she calls me part-timer for working 60 odd hours we do most things to fit in round our life.

Phil K


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just the nip and tuck now Gerald.


dave p


----------

